# Sebastian O's Wizard's Amulet - Organization Thread



## Sebastian O (May 9, 2007)

Hi all!

Recruiting is now open for a 3.5 game with an old-school feel, based on the Necromancer products Wizard's Amulet/Crucible of Freya/Tomb of Abysthor/Rappan Athuk. We'll start with 4 to 6 first level characters and run through the module 'The Wizard's Amulet', then move on from there into a larger campaign, if the game is a success.

For character creation, I will allow any sources from Wizards of the Coast, except Magic of Incarnum and Tome of Battle. If you want to use material from any other company's source, please ask me. This allowance comes with the caveat that any non-SRD material will need to be cribbed on the character sheet, so I can easily reference the rules. We will use a 32 point buy to generate ability scores, with maximum hit points and starting gold at level 1.

For now, I'd just like concepts, however...not full character sheets (which will not be required until after the players are chosen). Concepts should include race and class, description and personality, and maybe primary weapons, likely feat selection, prominent spells if applicable, etc. This should be detailed enough for me to choose players, but it need not be a lengthy submission. Note that potential players are free (encouraged, even!) to submit more than one concept, also.

Prospective players, please also indicate how often you are generally able to post to the game, including weekends. Note that I am usually able to post at least once per day, and so the game will hopefully be fast moving.

Recruiting will be open for one week, until Wednesday May 16th. At that time, I will choose 4-6 players, based on the character concepts.

Thanks for your time!
-Sebastian
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Character Submissions List

*Goddess FallenAngel #1:* Shala, Whisper Gnome Rogue
*FreeXenon #1:* Human or Dwarven Fighter (Archer)
*FreeXenon #2:* Franky Farseer, Halfling Bard
*Rhun:* Human or Dwarven Psychic Warrior (2-Handed Fighter)
*Insight #1:* Rasha, Female Human Barbarian
*Insight #2:* Reginald Darkington, Male Halfling Wizard
*Voda Vosa #1:* Leukos Termen, Human Warlock
*s@squ@tch:* Virashil, Female Elf Sorcerer
*Goddess FallenAngel #2:* Human Psion (Telepath)
*Tric:* Springchill Sa'churov, Earth Genasi Favored Soul
*Necro_Kinder #1:* Marazair, Raptoran Cleric
*hero4hire:* Vitalus Grimjaw, Dwarven Rogue (Trapsmith)
*Voadam #1:* Acota Barbarian (Variant)
*Voadam #2:* Drow Wizard (Unorthodox Witch)
*Voadam #3:* Drow Thief
*Voadam #4:* Brass Dragon
*Voda Vosa #2:* Murtun Termen, Human Beguiler
*Voadam #5:* Dwarven Savant (Technologist)
*Necro_Kinder #2:* Law, Warforged Paladin
*FreeXenon #3:* Ark'tek, Kobold Rogue
*Voadam #6:* Dagmar Frekkeson, Dwarf Fighter
*Voadam #7:* Druid Variant shifter
*Voadam #8:* Orc Paragon
*FreeXenon #4:* Trevaan I'rchklith'anar (Tiefling Monk)
*Azgulor #1:* Cyryn, Half-Elf Rogue
*Azgulor #2:* Granakh, Half-Orc Ranger
*Voda Vosa #3:* Demerzel Rud'Hum Human Necromancer
*Necro_Kinder #3:* Salix the Treant


----------



## Sebastian O (May 10, 2007)

Bumpity bump...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 10, 2007)

Heh... would you be willing to consider a player who has run through The Wizard's Amulet and Crucible of Freya not too long ago? I promise, I won't use player knowledge.   
I've even being honest and mentioning it up front in case it will be a problem.  

That said, here's my character idea:

*Shala, Whisper Gnome Rogue.*

Shala left her home and family due to an argument with her father about her proper place in life that grew out of hand, poisoning their relationship. Although she still loves her mother and brother - and even her father, although she refuses to admit it - she recognized that the interactions between the two of them were ripping the family apart, creating a gulf that soon would become nigh-uncrossable. Shala set out on her own, leaving her clan and adventuring to the human lands, and hopes to someday prove herself to her father, showing that she was strong and intelligent enough not to need his protection. She misses her estranged family dearly, but hides it well from the ‘tall ones’. 

Shala is swift with comebacks and sarcastic comments, although despite her sharp words she is loyal and reliable once she chooses to give her trust. She has a mischievous turn of mind, and has been known to swipe objects from others, merely to place them elsewhere in plain sight as the owner is searching frantically for them – enjoying the look of confusion when that article that one has been searching for during the last hour is sitting out in plain sight.

I’ll be headed towards the Shadowdancer PrC from the DMG eventually. Feat selections…Weapon Finesse is about all I have planned out at the moment.

Also, what posting rate are you looking for from PCs?

*Edit:* I forgot to mention, Whisper Gnome is from Races of Stone.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 10, 2007)

How often are you looking at posting?

*Fighter (Archer)*
I am thinking something radical (atleast for me) - a human (Aster Faraelight) or dwarven (Targath Four-Steins) straight fighter (archer). Looking for archery as his main focus, but also to be a flexible combatant on the field. Most likely a rather boisterous and rowdy type who cannot stay in one place for too long and yearns for adventure. His parents had a kind-of-successful trade that they were expecting him to take part in, but he left on the eve that he was about to take up the family trade and banner. He feels a bit guilt ridden about it, but does not look back too often. He would like to return home to see his family, but he is not ready for that yet.

*Aster (Human) : *[L1] Point Blank [H] Dodge [F1] Precise Shot
He will be moving along the Whirlwind Attack/Shot on the Run feat trees

Skills: Jump, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Knowledge (Nob and Roy)
Will want to have trained his own dog most likely.

Long Bow, Long Spear, Long Sword, Studded Leather, Hvy Steel Shield

*Targath (Dwarf): *[L1] Point Blank [F1] Rapid Shot
He will be moving along the bow specialist feat trees.

Skills: Craft (Stonemason), Intimidate, Knowledge (Arch and Eng) 

Long Bow, Armor Spikes, Glaive, Scalemail

*Franky (Halfling Bard)*
or one of my favorite characters to which I would have loved to have a chance to play again: a Franky Farseer a halfling bard to which I created a custom feat and Prestige Class - Barrowshire Lore Keeper to meet with your approval of course. The decrepit In Character thread is here so you can see the character in action. He has  IC ties to  Voadam's Concept 6 Dagmar (Dwarf Fighter).

Seems somewhat childlike is his dealings with certain situations in life, but also seems over educated and worldly at the same time. He finds some people falling asleep while he recites long lost lore that may or may not be applicable.

*Posting Availability*
I will definitely be able to post once a day prior to 16:30 (US CST). After that I will most likely be busy. I should be able post atleast once during the weekend, possibly a lot more depending on what is happening.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 10, 2007)

Ah, some interest, yay!

Goddess: I will still consider you for the game, despite your knowledge of the modules. I know that it is possible to separate player knowledge from character knowledge, as I have done the same myself. I appreciate your forthrightness in letting me know.   

Shala looks like a good submission, thank you! I will create a list in the first thread of submissions, and she is the first.

Xenon: Your archer will be submission #2, and Franky Farseer #3. Thanks!

All: I can post on a very steady basis, under most circumstances. Unless the day is especially busy, that will likely mean one post a day from me, possibly more. Of course, this will necessarily slow down if the players cannot post at that rate as well. Since two people have asked about this, I will add a comment in the first post addressing it.

-Sebastian


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 10, 2007)

Posting:

I can post once a day during the weekdays, although time will range - maybe in the morning one day, the evening the next. 

Posting on Saturday and Sunday is sporadic for me; sometimes I can, sometimes I can't, so probably 1 post on each weekend.

I'm also going out of town next weekend for my sister-in-law's wedding, leaving Friday the 18th and returning Monday the 21st, so I won't be available then.   I don't yet have a laptop with Wi-Fi... although I'm working on it.


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2007)

I would like to express my interest as well.


I am thinking of a psychic warrior, either human or dwarven, two-handed fighter. While he will be able to inflict damage, he will also be a mobility fighter. I have a PC very similar to this in another game that died recently, just when I was starting to enjoy the character.


As far as posting goes, I can post multiple time per day on the weekdays, and often on the weekends as well.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 10, 2007)

Welcome, Rhun! I think I know the game you are referring to, as I was lurking there and following along (as I do with many games on these boards!)

Your psychic warrior concept has been added to the list up top. Thanks!


----------



## Insight (May 10, 2007)

I've heard very good things about Necromancer's modules, but I've had neither the opportunity to play in them or run them.  

Might as well throw out some ideas.  

*Rasha, Female Human Barbarian*
She is a dex-based melee combatant, possibly with a variant Barbarian from UA (I'm thinking Wolf totem).  She makes some use of ranged attacks, but focuses on melee.  Her foray away from the tribe involves trying to find lost relics of her people.
*Ability Scores*: Dex and Con primarily, some Str.
*Feats*: 1st - Exotic Weapon (Bastard Sword) and Power Attack.  2nd (Wolf totem variant) - Improved Trip, 3rd - Dodge, 4th (Fighter 1) - Mobility, 5th (Fighter 2) - Spring Attack, 5th (Wolf totem variant) - Track, 6th - Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword), 9th - Cleave, 10th (Fighter 4) - Weapon Spec (Bastard Sword).
*Skills*: Most likely the typical 'athletic' skills: Climb, Jump, Swim, maybe some Survival.
*Prestige Classes*: Not sure, maybe some Exotic Weapon Master (Comp Warrior) if I go with Bastard Sword.  May end up multiclassing with Fighter rather than going with a Prestige Class.

*Reginald Darkington, Male Halfling Wizard*
This guy would be a crafter, looking to be able to make scrolls initially, then potions, and later arms and armor, wondrous items, and eventually wands, rings, and the like.  He's very curious about the inner workings of things, especially magic items, but also mechanical items, feats of engineering, architecture, and the like.
*Ability Scores*: Int primarily, some Dex, other ability scores not really that important.
*Feats*: 1st - Scribe Scroll and Spell Focus.  3rd - Brew Potion, 5th - Craft Wondrous Item, 6th - Craft Magic Arms & Armor, 9th - Craft Wand, 10th - Empower Spell.
*Skills*: Lots of Knowledge (Arcana, History, Religion, and the Planes at least) and Speak Language.
*Prestige Classes*: Can't think of any right now.  Unless there's one that gives more bonus crafting feats and full spellcasting.  I'll have to check later.

I am generally able to post once every 1-2 days, but sometimes that stretches to 2-3 days, depending on my workload.  I am perfectly OK with the DM taking over my character in order to move things along.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 10, 2007)

I know Im on the other adventure but I would really like to play here too

I assume I can use de Warlock class ^^ (From complete Arcana)


Leukos Termen Human Warlock.

The Termen family has a long record of arcane masters, but aftes some extrange event involving some sort of invocation, it has been exiled from arcane training in any Wizard Academy. There was something in that family after that moment, something dark and misterious, something even the moust powerfull wizards could not see, but percive as a threat. And so the Termen family was cast out, exile from any magical training. Furious and wrathfull, the patriach of the Tremens lead his family to the unknown. No one realy know which was the fate of the cursed ones, but sporadicaly, some descendents of the Tremens appear, moust of them wild magicians, warlocks, or sorcerors. This is the case with Leukos, he left his family behind many years ago, and since, he has been wandering the land, searching personal profit. As mercenary, bodyguard, even once he worked at an alchemy store, but ended up fugitive when dissaster overcome. He didnt make the correct blending, and flee the scene, without paying nothing for the mess he have done. At his early 30 Leukos still travel the world looking for loot, with his ragged tunic, his big smile and his misty past.
Leukos is friendly nearly to anyone, except the arcane users, such as mages and sorcerers, he is strong willed... even stuborn. He faces problems "Leukos way" as he often says, looking for the easiest way to solve it.

Abilities: Dex Cha Int Con Str in that order
Feats: Combat casting, magic aptitude
Skills bluff disguise intimidate spellcraft concentration (knowledge the planes)
For prestige class Ill go for Wild mage
I can post more than once per day generaly. Once for sure


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 10, 2007)

*Virashil, Female Elf Sorcerer*
She is a Cha-based arcane caster and ranged combatant - proficient in the longbow and longsword, she has some draconic blood running through her veins, fueling her power, she plans on exploring this and "getting back to her roots", ultimately obtaining a dragon for a familiar.

Virashil grew up in a peaceful, wooded glade, settled by her ancestors in the shadow of a large ridge of snow-capped peaks.  She grew up in the traditional elven way, many hours spent at play, but also learning the ways of the bow and magic.  She didn't take to the sword, but showed great potential in the latter two. 

There were stories told around the playyards that there was an ancient dragon who watched over the village up in those cold, snowy mountains.  Most of the children (and adults in the village) didn't think much of these tales, chalking them up to idle heresay.  Although it was not too out of the ordinary for the occasional child to be born with silver hair or eyes, or possibly a patch of silver on their skin.  

Virashil was born with both a full head of soft, silvery hair and otherworldly silver eyes.  She wasn't made self conscious of these features until later on in her childhood, when she noticed that people would stare at her outside of her village, making her feel more comfortable in the depths of a hooded cloak around strangers.

As Virashil grew older, stirrings of power started to energize her blood -- a talent for magic developed, she was able to channel it without nary a thought, whereas others would have to pour over dusty tomes for hours.  

Intense would best described her personality.

Virashil recently left her village, setting off on her own to discover clues to her heritage, as she feels that she is not a normal elf.  Some of the village elders told her a story about a traveller who would visit the village every lunar eclipse for their festival -- the traveller was always dressed in a silken robe made of a wondrous silver fabric.  This is her only 'thread' to go on. 

*Ability Scores:* Dex and Cha primarily.
*Feats: * 1st - Draconic Heritage (Silver)  3rd Draconic Breath 6rd - Weapon Focus (Ray)    9th Draconic Familiar 
*Skills: * Concentration, Knowledge (Arcana), Spellcraft, Knowledge (The Planes)
*Prestige Classes:* Under consideration, doubtful of the dragon disciple due to the horrible spell progression.


And I usually post at least once a day during the week, less often on the weekends.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 10, 2007)

Another character concept I was thinking of, if you allow psionics:

*Human Psion (Telepath):* A young woman who came into her powers early in life. The other minds and thoughts pressing in on hers came close to driving her insane. Battling with believing that she was slowly losing her mind, during the already difficult time of her teenage years, it all finally came to an end when her family - thinking that she actually _was_ insane - tried to have her cloistered in a church that dealt with the mentally disturbed. Not being able to handle the nearness of so many insane minds, she broke and lashed out at those around her with her untrained powers, resulting in the injury and/or death of her parents and several of the clerics of the faith. (I’ll flesh out more should this character be picked.)

Running away, she spent some time traveling in the wilderness, and has found she has enough control over her powers now that she can spend time around others without fear of hurting them or herself, while still able to use them in defense. However, she still doesn't understand her powers, or why she has them (let alone what they are), and just tries the best she can to live with them, hoping that she doesn't hurt anyone else.

*Summary:*Basically, looking at playing a psion who doesn’t know anything about psionics or what they are. I’d be roleplaying that her abilities and powers just come to her unexpectedly, instead of being trained and planned for, and that most of the time she doesn’t realize she has them until she ‘accidentally’ manifests them when they are needed. Similarly, the psionic feats that she has she uses unconsciously (from a RPing perspective), and won’t understand – if we meet any other psions – why their powers and abilities differ in nature.
*Possible Feats:* (in no particular order) Body Fuel; Power Penetration & Gtr PP (provided you are using the psionic/magic transparency rule); Mind Over Body; Overchannel; Talented
*Main Powers:* Basically, the Telepathy list, and a select group of powers for defense and possible minor offense.
*Prestige Class:* None planned at the moment…


----------



## FreeXenon (May 10, 2007)

*Character Creation*

How will you determine stats and starting gold and other pertinent character creation stuff such as house rules?


----------



## Tric (May 10, 2007)

Aight, I'm interested as well.

*Summary* A simple person gifted with strangely unsettling (yet undeniably powerful) healing powers, Springchill adventures to see things, and gain wealth. Because of an important vow he acts unnaturally (for him) 'good'.

*Name* Springchill Sa'churov
*Race* Earth Genasi (if this is okay)
*Class* Favored Soul
*Alignment* True Neutral
*Gender* Male
*Age* 19

*Appearance* Springchill is a sturdy young man, with a compact and lean frame. His long black hair frames two deep brown eyes, and his clothes are quite utilitarian. He appears almost preternaturally calm, and it's never easy to tell what he's thinking or feeling. Still, the scowl he sometimes wears makes him look unfriendly and he rarely speaks. Still, he is an attractive fellow.

*Physical Attributes* Decent-to-good strength, average dexterity, good constitution.

*Personality* Sa'churov can be a very spiteful young man, and he thinks cynical and sarcastic thoughts about those around him. He doesn't speak out often, though. Even though he's so reserved he does have passion within him, even if most cannot guess at it, let alone behold it. He's slow to change, slow to love, slow to hate. While not insensitive to the feelings of others, he may come across as uncaring.

*Mental Attributes* Average-to-decent intelligence, decent wisdom and charisma.

*Background* A simple person, Springchill Sa'churov (he prefers Springchill) grew up in one of many run-of-the-mill hamlets. He was a very rude person at heart, though he usually kept his tongue tied. His father had died before he was born, and when he was 9, his mother went ill. The sickness was vile in nature and before long she was on her deathbed, with Sa'churov at her side. In that last moment of life, she made Springchill vow to "be a good boy". This was no small vow, either, and it would fundamentally change his life, forever.

Now alone, Sa'churov became a far more active member of the village. Every day he worked from dawn to dusk, not with skill but with determination.

Several years later, while walking from one job to the next, Sa'churov came upon a lone female. A young woman who'd often tried to woo him. He didn't like women like that, but he halted anyway. She was wounded, obviously, and was howling in pain. He approached her, kneeling at her side. He gently touched her broken arm, only focusing on the damage. A strange feeling, something quirky, came upon him in that moment and there was a slight 'pressure', to which he yielded. Warmth flowed through him, and his hands started glowing eerily green. For several seconds there was no sound but the gentle buzzing of the sickly energy. Then he rose. She looked at him with wonder and fear... And so, he left for work.

Lowering her eyes, she was surprised at how the pain had simply... vanished. Her arm was whole.

The following weeks was dominated by an increasingly agitated Springchill, who received countless requests for his special 'power'. When one day a travelling merchant offered to pay him for his services, he realized he _had power_. He could change the entire course of a persons life in a single strange moment. Not soon after he started charging for his services, earning the enmity of the townsfolk. "_I can be a good boy and make money while I'm at it_", he thought. Eventually he simply left, dissatisfied with the ungrateful behavior of the villagers.

And yet... There was something unsettling about his newfound powers. Where did they come from? What was their nature? Only time would tell.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 10, 2007)

I'd like to throw in a concept.

* Marazair, Raptoran Cleric*
Marazair is the son of a cleric of Tuilveil Glithien, and is himself a cleric in trianing. He is now on his Walk of the Four Winds, the mandatory temporary exile all Raptorans must go through. He journeys to better himself and learn more about the world around him. He's 26 years of age, and about average hieght for a Raptoran (6 feet). His feathers and wings are a glowing white color.

He will be going for the Skypleged PrC. (race and PrC are from Races of the Wild)

EDIT: would it be ok if i uses the subsitution lvls as well?


----------



## hero4hire (May 11, 2007)

*Vitalus Grimjaw*
Dwarven Rogue (Trapsmith)

*Background:* A dwarven craftsman and adventurer from _The Iron Mountains_ (or wherever). He apprenticed with many of his uncles until he found his calling in making cleverly hidden traps. The trap making and setting process called for quick hands and reflexes should one muck things up. He honed his talents (and reflexes) over a short time and eventually reached "journeyman" status in the trade. Being at the point where he would like to start his own business there wasn't much call in his small dwarven settlement for more than one trapsmith (even the one had very little work to begin with). Vitalus has set out to find, beg or borrow (but not steal) a small fortune to start his own business, perhaps in the outside world where people are less trusting of others. He is not as gruff as most dwarves but he does border on loud and annoying most of the time as he feels he knows a bit about everything. 

*Crunch Stuff:* Might go to Dungeon Delver or some other appropriate skilled Prestige Class. If allowed will swap out Sneak Attack for Fighter Feats. He doesnt plan on being an incredible sneaky backstabber, just a skilled Craftsman. Undecided on exact Feats, but likely would enhance his skills.

*OOC Stuff:* Can post daily save Tuesdays when I run my tabletop game. Been playing D&D for over 30 years. PbP for 3 years.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 11, 2007)

Updated my concept


----------



## Voadam (May 11, 2007)

I just had a pbp game cancel and I'm interested. I haven't played any of the necro ones, Wizard's Amulet is the only one I have but I haven't read it since it was first available (2000 was it?). I'm keen on using my non core stuff so I'll put out some concepts.

Are the TheLe Unorthodox classes or the Mob United warrior classes up for consideration?
Savage Species style/Throwing Dice Games' Character Customization racial classes OK?

I'm generally available for posts 1/weekday.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 11, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> How will you determine stats and starting gold and other pertinent character creation stuff such as house rules?



Stats will be by point buy, probably using 32 points. Starting gold will be the maximum allowable according to the chosen class. 

I'm not quite sure how to respond to the house rules part of your question...is there anything specific you'd like to know?


----------



## Sebastian O (May 11, 2007)

To all who have thrown hats in the ring today...thank you very much!   

It's great to see so many interested people. I'll be adding everyone's name and concept to the list at the top, one at a time. If you asked a specific question, I'll respond as I read. Thanks!

-Sebastian

edit: Weird, I thought for sure I had added Rhun's name to the list this morning...but it's not there now. Huh. Well, first to be added, then. Sorry, Rhun.


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2007)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> edit: Weird, I thought for sure I had added Rhun's name to the list this morning...but it's not there now. Huh. Well, first to be added, then. Sorry, Rhun.




It is all good. I'm just glad you didn't forget me completely.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 11, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> It is all good. I'm just glad you didn't forget me completely.



Not at all!


----------



## Tric (May 11, 2007)

Alright, cool.  If there's anything about my character that you want me to redo/reconsider, then speak up. If you like him and want him in the adventure, then you should probably think through what the source and meaning of his powers are. Of course, I could do it, but I'm not sure it's my place to know stuff like that.

Thanks.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 11, 2007)

Okay, everyone. I have added all the concepts to the list above. If you see anything that looks incorrect up there, please let me know.

Several of you asked if this or that would be allowable (warlock class, stuff from Races of the Wild, earth genasi come to mind)...if it's up there on the list, then yes, it is fine. Racial substitution levels are fine, as well.

Voadam: I don't know anything about the products from TheLe, Mob United, or Throwing Dice Games. If you can provide some more information about the rules that interest you, I can offer an answer as to whether they would be allowed. There is nothing about any of those publishers which would cause me to immediately rule them out, however. I will also tell you that I rather like Savage Species-style racial 'level' progressions, so if you want to try a non-standard race, that should work well. I may say yes or no, however, depending on whether I think a particular race will work well in the campaign.

Tric: I'll give some consideration to the source of your character's powers if he gets picked up for the game. Still, you should know that I plan to stick fairly closely to the material in the modules, without adding on a whole lot. So, that type of plot thread is not likely to wind up being very important to the game as a whole.

Everyone: Keep the ideas and questions coming!


----------



## Tric (May 11, 2007)

Of course, I'm not looking to get a soapbox or anything. You're the DM, you rule.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 11, 2007)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> Stats will be by point buy, probably using 32 points. Starting gold will be the maximum allowable according to the chosen class.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how to respond to the house rules part of your question...is there anything specific you'd like to know?




How does the point-buy system work? I have never used that.   

Some examples hosue rules that I use are listed below:
[sblock]*My General House Rules*
We can use my following house rules or go house-rule-less or something else. As you prefer.

'*Everyone will suck equally' stats:* 18, 16, 14, 14, 12, 10

*Class SKills:*
Once a Class Skill always a Class Skill

*Skill Points:*
Take 2 extra skill points per level with a total of 8 for first level. Cross Class skills can be taken for 1 point per rank instead of the normal 2 per rank, but you are still limited by the cross class maximum. This is preferably for skills that will round the character out: professions, knowledges, crafts, and cross-class skills, but it does not have to be.

*Fighters:*
Fighters do not automatically gain Heavy Armor proficiency at first level. Instead they gain a second bonus feat that must be drawn from this list: Weapon Finesse, Point Blank Shot, Exotic Weapon Proficiency, or Heavy Armor Proficiency. This allows the fighter to start off with a fairly clear archetype (swashbuckler, archer, master of unusual weapons, or tank) from the get-go.


*Additional Feats or Feat Changes *

*Armored Specialist (class - armor type) [Fighter, General]: *
_Requisites:_ proficiency with the appropriate armor and a class whose features are limited by wearing armor; for Light Armor and Shields: BAB +1; Medium Armor: BAB +3; Heavy Armor: BAB +6; Exotic Armors and Shields: BAB +10; 

_Benefit:_ Choose a class that has class features that are limited when wearing armor when you select this feat. This class may now use those limited class features in armor of the lowest type that you are currently limited in. 

_Special: _This feat may be taken multiple times. Each time it applies to a class whose features are currently limited by armor use, and each applies to the lowest level of armor that limits the class abilities

_Example:_ A fighter/wizard could take Armored Specialist (Wizard - Light & Shields) to be able to cast spells in light armor. 

A cleric/ranger could take Armored Specialist  (Ranger - Medium) to wear medium armor and use their ranger abilities.

*Toughness:* Act as Improved Toughness with a minimum of a 3 hp gain.

*Misc. Rules*
*Changes in intelligence* are completely retroactive
*Hit Points:* Max for first and then half or better from then on
*Feat Acquisition:* you may use the feat that you gain as a part of level advancement for PrC requisites for that level[/sblock]

*Voadam *- good to see you around!!  Oh , how I miss 'He of the clanging armor.'


----------



## Sebastian O (May 11, 2007)

Xenon:

Ah, I see. No, as far as house rules, I am more of a by-the-books guy...at least insofar as character creation goes. There will be some things that crop up later that aren't necessarily by the book, but I don't know if I'd call them 'house rules'. Examples....I don't track normal ammunition, I don't track money spent on meals and drinks (within reason), I don't worry too much about encumbrance (within reason), I make identifying items easier than the RAW allows for...that sort of thing, just to reduce the bookkeeping and tedium. 

Some house rules may pop up during combat as well. But, for character creation, let's stick to the rules as written.

Now, Point Buy works like this. All ability scores start at 8, then you spend points to purchase a score higher than 8, according to this scale.

9 - 1 pt
10 - 2 pts
11 - 3 pts
12 - 4 pts
13 - 5 pts
14 - 6 pts
15 - 8 pts
16 - 10 pts
17 - 13 pts
18 - 16 pts.

For this game, you can spend 32 points to increase the character's stats. Racial modifiers must still be applied after the points are spent. Hopefully, that is an adequate explanation.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 11, 2007)

That's what I expected. 
Thank you!


----------



## Voadam (May 11, 2007)

*Concepts*

1 Acota race from Races of Umbragia by Jagged Edge Games. Magically-created ape/human hybrids who rebelled and became their own independent savage race. Generally generous and kind-hearted, though savage when feel betrayed. Game stats are +0 LA, +4 str, -2 int, wis, cha, base speed 40 ft., can't cast arcane spells, all skills are cross class, gain +2 bonus on certain outdoor skills, con bonus as natural armor, roll HD twice and take best roll instead of once, favored class barbarian. 

Thinking a barbarian variant from Unorthodox barbarians, though I want to look them over more first before picking a specific variant (will provide details when I decide).

A crude, unskilled, melee combat bruiser though good hearted.

2 Drow +0 LA racial class from the WotC website savage class progression articles, going for wizard with one of the Unorthodox Witch new wizard specialties, have to look them over more too but there is a ghost summoner (like a medium) variant with a madness track downside.

A lone drow wizard whose minor house came out on the wrong end of inter-drow politics, necessitating flight to the surface world and searching for a living using his magics (adventuring).

3 drow racial variant using the OGL Thief from Mob United, a type of rogue variant with 1/1 BAB d8 HD, but 6 skill points, no trap abilities, and delayed other rogue abilities (evasion 3 uncanny dodge 5/10).


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2007)

*Concepts cont'd*

4 brass dragon using the class progression from Dragon 320. A young hatchling whose egg was stolen from its desert clutch and travelled far and wide his last owners being slaughtered while traveling, the killers not knowing what a prize the egg truly was. He hatched then in the midst of a ruined caravan with only his inborn draconic knowledge and nature to guide him throughout the world. This dragon of innate goodness now tries to make his way in a strange world.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 12, 2007)

Whoa, lots of interesting ideas from you there, Voadam!   

I'll add them to the top post in a bit...thanks!

-Sebastian


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 12, 2007)

I have another concept, and I will submit it, but I have certain preferences for the warlock, I have allways wish to play one and never got the chance.

Murtun Termen

Leukos brother is a human beguiler, tricky and untrusteable, the grim Murtun flee his home with his brother, but soon enogh they split, each one take his own way, and Murtun take the hard path indeed. His magical abilities could not match his brothers, but his brains are as fast as the best of mages. He was forced to live in the night, but never become a simple thief, his magical powers always keep him from faling to deep. Murtun manages through the problems in his life with magic and lies. "You can't trust me, but theres no one better to do this job" he usually says when trying to get a job.
Abilities: Int, Dex, Con, Cha, Wis, Str
Skills: bluf, intimidate, concentration, sleith of hand, move sliently , hide 
Feats: Toughness, spell penetration


----------



## Sebastian O (May 13, 2007)

This is a reminder that the recruiting phase of this game will end on Wednesday May 16th, so if anyone else is interested, please make sure all concepts are posted before then. Thank you.

-Sebastian


----------



## Voadam (May 14, 2007)

*Another concept*

5 Dwarven Savant. 

Fantastic Science by E.N. Publishing has fantasy technology as a different tradition of magic similar to how there is already arcane, divine, and psionic magics. Tech works only by suppressing magic in an area and allowing different physics to operate. Technologists can do this suppression allowing their creations to operate, but normal people can't so tech items are for the highly trained only. Technologists craft their own tech using a craft point Unearthed Arcana variant system and can use a spell point type system to activate their created devices. It is quite complicated and involves a lot of resource management tracking. The Savant class I want to use from FS is much simpler, similar to a warlock in mechanics as opposed to a wizard or psion. They have very few devices known but they can use them unlimited number of times and do not need to track spell or craft points. A sample level one device is an enhanced crossbow. The tech tradition is flavorful and generally balanced against normal casters of other traditions and does not significantly impact the world's tech level because you have to be a technologist or savant to use the tech.

For this character I would reinvision the tech as a secret dwarven craftsman tradition using rune magic that relates to the dwarven innate resistance to magic.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 14, 2007)

Idea #2) 
*Law*, Warforged Paladin (Eberron)
Law is a paladin working on his own for his god (haven't picked one yet) to better the world. He would specialize in warforged only weapons and feats, such as adamantine body, Armor spikes, and having attached weapons (such as an Armblade, but not until he could afford it). As for PrCs, not sure of any yet. He also would take sucstitution lvls.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 14, 2007)

*Ark'tek (ChG Kobold Rogue)*

3. *Ark'tek* of the Third-Tail - Kobold Rogue (ChG) who enjoys adventuring and the challenge of traps and mining. He has left his tribe because his cruel streak is not as cruel as his brethren and was ostracized for his lack of zealous support for his chieftain and shaman, as well their slaving ways. He set free some slaves on his way out of the tribe. 

He enjoys the sense of belonging that adventuring groups provide - a sense of tribe - as well as those who are more accepting of an occasional practical joke (without wanting to feed him to the nearest otyugh).

He will concentrate on archery and being a rogues rogue. He enjoys practical jokes and greatly misses the underground life. The deep, dark, damp expanses of freedom, and besides the 'Suns hurtss our eyess'.

Point Blank Shot

HS  MS  Spot List DD Search OL SM Prof (Miner) Know (Dung) Craft (Traps) 
Know (Arch and Eng) and Tumble

Could I trade Know (Local) for Know (Dungeoneering) as a class skill?

Languages: Drac, Com, UC, Dwarf


----------



## Voadam (May 14, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Voadam *- good to see you around!!  Oh , how I miss 'He of the clanging armor.'




Hi FreeXenon!   I'm wracking my brains but can't place the clanging reference.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 14, 2007)

LOL! I thought it might be hard to remember! =)

In the Ork Jager PbP game that died as quickly as it was born you were 'Dagmar of the Clanging Armor' and I played Franky Farseer to which I am considering playing here.


----------



## Voadam (May 14, 2007)

I remember now, my dwarf fighter. That game didn't have a Rogue's gallery entry, just characters done in the ooc thread. Looking over old RG entries I knew it wasn't my Giant Warmain character, my soulknife paladin, my half-ogre knight, or my gargoyle barbarian from other games. I've played in a few pbp games since Orkjager.  

If you submit Franky I'll put in Dagmar, and we'll have submissions with a past history together.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 14, 2007)

That would be rock'n. 

I have submitted Franky!


----------



## Voadam (May 14, 2007)

*Concept 6*

6 Dagmar Frekkeson Dwarf Fighter 

Born to the Blackrock clan this dwarf is an axe for hire seeking to make his fortune fighting the evils that plague the world. He journeyed with the Halfling lorekeeper Franky Farseer protecting caravans against orc raids and is quite fond of the little fellar's tales and handy flasks of applewine (overly sweet as they are). Clanging along loudly in his armor, this dwarf is a true companion to those he travels with.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> 6




Keep up the submissions Voadam...I'm gonna start stealing the ideas!


----------



## Voadam (May 15, 2007)

*7*

7 druid shifter, race TBD


"I do it for the love
That you find at the bottom of a bottle
I do it for the drugs!"

Trauma, broken heart, great loss. Some hurts leave a person so damaged they want to escape themselves. This young man turned to booze, herbal infusions, alchemical mixtures, and drugs to escape himself. Hallucinogens, mood alterants, spiritual awakeners. Punishing his body and diving recklessly into dangers he lived on the edge and became addicted to the dangerous rush of adrenaline while fighting. When he heard about a cult that promised the ability to literally change your whole being and eventual reincarnation he dove in. He became a druid, swore their oaths, was inducted into their secrets, and is now a devoted servant of the wild, willing to risk everything at any moment to serve nature and oppose the forces that would corrupt the new life he lives. Undead and demons in particular are held anathema to nature so he volunteers to hunt them down, using his new body, his new being in this cause. Not a sage of nature lore, not an adviser to kings, he is a champion of nature to be unleashed upon her enemies.

Mechanically the druid shifter option from PH II with spontaneous druid caster variant from Unearthed Arcana. Possibly checking out some Wildscape druid stuff from Fantasy Flight Games.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 15, 2007)

Everyone,

I have updated the first post with the latest submissions. 

Reminder: Recruitment will close tomorrow, so time is quickly running out if anyone else has a concept to submit.

-Sebastian


----------



## Voadam (May 15, 2007)

*8*

8 orcish orc paragon

An orc's orc, he fights to make his place in a hostile world. Truly a chaotic individual he has fought elves and dwarves, goblins and rival orcs. He will fight for and against anyone. He cares about individuals, not groups. His friends are his friends and his enemies are his enemies. Enemies are to be slaughtered and their homes burned to the ground. He has taken up a wandering sellswords life, taking the field for various employers.

Orcish paragon probably leading to barbarian and another class leading into a prestige class from Heroes of High Favor Half-Orcs by Bad Axe Games.

Cut off the submission timeline now Sebastian or I'll hit double digits in submitted character concepts.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 15, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Cut off the submission timeline now Sebastian or I'll hit double digits in submitted character concepts.



I'd like to announce that all six character slots for this game will be filled by Voadam...  

Just kidding...I expect that I'll announce the players by Friday.

Hey, keep 'em coming. Something's bound to catch my fancy, right?

That goes for everyone, btw, not just Voadam.


----------



## Voadam (May 15, 2007)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> I'd like to announce that all six character slots for this game will be filled by Voadam...




The druid will focus on healing then, and I'll leave off Dagmar to possibly join with FreeXenon in another game since I've got plenty of other melee combat concept characters here . . .



> Just kidding




Right.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 15, 2007)

*Trevaan I'rchklith'anar (Tiefling Monk)*

Al: LN
Stats: Str, Dex, Wis

*Skills: *
HS, MS, Spot, Listen, Tumble, Know (Rel), Know (Hist)

Languages: Com, Inf, Orc, Elf

*Feats: *
[L1] Blindfight, [M1] Stunning Fist

*History*
Travaan was the child of the leader of Cult of the Ebon Shard, and monastic order dedicated to the god of Death and Tyranny. His father's cult planned an executed a plan to attack a rival monastery in the area called the Fallen Children of Kharn, a neutral order dedicated to Redemption and Comtemplation.

In the ensuing attack the Ebon monks were defeated and a counter attack was mounted resulting in the complete destruction of all of the followers of the Ebon Shard. There keep is now in ruins. The sole survivor was the leader's child, Trevaan. The Fallen monks took in the child with the hopes of redeeming his soul and nature through training. They believe that they have done well. 

His preternatural insight and reflexes and his supernatural abilities served him well in his training. The monastery gave him the last name of his biological father and bears the first name of the creator of the Fallen's Order so many years ago. 

*Description:*
Trevaan's skin is tan with a very slight tinge of red and his eyes are a icy blue. His frame is lean and well muscled. His coal black hair only grows in the the back of his head is shaved with the exception of a pony tail that reaches to his waist. The top of his forehead, the top of his shoulders, the back of his hands, and the forepart of his feet bear small thorny ridges.

Trevaan is thankful that the Fallen monks took him in and trained him and believes that people that are truly sincere deserve a second chance, which also includes surrendering. He now travels the world looking to help those who are being oppressed and mistreated, with a special emphasis on monastic tyranny.


----------



## Azgulor (May 16, 2007)

Cyryn, Half-Elf Rogue (CG)

History
The product of his aristocratic mother’s dalliance with an elven emissary, Cyryn was denied the life of privilege his parents enjoyed.  When his mother scandalized her family by first having the affair and then refusing to be rid of the child, she was disowned and put out into the streets.  Her betrayal was complete when her lover refused her sanctuary and denied the child was his.  Despite being alone, shunned, and abandoned, she steeled herself to raise her child and provide for the two of them.  She left the city of her birth as part of a pilgrimage and never returned.

Cyryn, grew up among the poor of a town, the last settlement his mother could reach before her pregnancy prevented further travel.  As a half-breed in a town with no elves, he grew up on the streets while his mother was forced to sell her body to keep them fed and with a roof over their heads.  Already a target of bullies because of his heritage, Cyryn found himself continually fighting to defend his mother’s honor.

His half-elven blood caused him to mature slower than the human children of his age, which didn’t make things any easier.  As his mother’s looks faded from the hard life she lived, she obtained a job as a cook at a tavern.  Cyryn was put to work running errands, sweeping floors, and bussing tables.  Cyryn’s mother had taught him his letters and numbers and proper etiquette, but it was in the tavern that his true education began.

Although the town was small, it was located along a major trade road and Cyryn was enthralled with the different peoples, races, accents, and stories that he saw and heard.  It was this romanticized view of adventure that led him to pick his first pocket.  The thrill of it never left him.  His love and duty to his mother prevented him from striking out as a young adult, but when his mother died from a lengthy illness in his 20th year, he struck out on his own.  Like his mother, he never looked back.

Cyryn, although named for his father, has no love lost for the man.  He knows almost nothing of his elven ancestors and is not particularly bothered by that fact.  He seeks the life denied him by his mother and views thievery and adventuring as his best method of gaining it.

It’s a big world.  Cyryn’s going to see if it’s ready for him.  He’s betting it’s not.

Weapons: Scimitar, Daggers
Skills: Blend of Char-based skills like Bluff & Gather Info combined with thief skills.

Azgulor


----------



## Azgulor (May 16, 2007)

Granakh, Half-Orc Ranger (CN)

The spawn of a human slave taken in a raid, Granakh was raised with the rest of the half-breeds as slaves of the tribe.  Like most half-orcs, Granakh had no idea who his father was.  Most likely, neither did his father.

At the lowest end of orc “society” he was a laborer.  He was strong enough to hold his own in fights amongst the tribe and cunning enough to avoid the fights he’d lose.  He learned quickly to use any advantage that presented itself.  From the orcs and half-orcs of the tribe he learned to fight.  From his fellow slaves he learned of other races, lands beyond the mountains claimed by his tribe, languages, religions, and stories of wondrous cities and fantastic magic.

Granakh continually sought to escape.  To be free, to control his own destiny, was a treasure beyond measure to the young slave.  When he met a scout captured in a battle, he helped the man recover from his wounds, ensured he got his food ration, and helped protect him from the worst abuses of the tribe.  In exchange, Granakh’s new friend taught him woodslore, how to survive in the wild, and how to read and write.

Eight months after the scout’s capture, they escaped.  They survived in the wild for almost a month, attempting to elude the pursuit of the orcs and reach the borders of the scout’s homeland.

Upon reaching the borders, however, Granakh learned that the virtues of his friend’s homeland didn’t extend to everyone, least of all a half-breed orc raised in the tribal lands of his brutal father.  While his friend was able to return to his military life, he could not persuade his lord to accept Granakh.  The only repayment he could provide was to help outfit the young warrior.

An outcast of both human and orc, Granakh became a bounty hunter.  Although the future he hoped for was denied him, he is content.  He bends his knee to no one.  He travels where he wishes.  He fights, he slays, and buys female companionship when he has the coin.  He has no friends but the gods have given him the ability to survive on his own.  His life is his to live, on his terms.

Gods pity anyone who tries to take it from him.


Weapons: Battleaxe, handaxe, longbow.  Perhaps spear.

Possible multi-class into Barbarian (if embracing his orcish side or desire a more front-line warrior role).  If campaign is more urban focused, may consider multi-class with rogue.  May go straight ranger if bounty hunter concept evolves as desired.

Azgulor


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 16, 2007)

An other concept

Demerzel Rud'Hum Human Necromancer

Since he was a youngster Demerzel had an unexplainable interest in death, and that devotion took him to the ways of the necromancy. 
A condecorated graduate from the magic school of the capital, Demerzel started a secret study of the dark arts of necromancy, twisting nature, animating dead animals and the sort. Soon enough he became a necromancer. But reveling himself was not a smart thing to do. Casted away by his family, Demerzel ploted a revenge, and murder them all, turning their corpses to undead creatures. That was not left aside by the authorities, who try to capture  the evil wizard, but it was too late, he had already fleed.
Then his travels begun, searching knowledge and understanding of the necromancy, in hop that some day he could become a powerfull lich!

Demerzel is a pallid thin human, with grey hair despiste his age (near 30). His eyes, black, seems to looks at nowhere and everywhere at the same time. He carries his heavy spellbook with him always, he protects it jealousy from anything. He wears a black heavy tunic, full of purple and golden ornamentations. His white staff ends in a femur head.
He is a very polited man though, able to discuss without rising his voice. Demerzel thinks words are powerfull weapons, even more than swords. 

Abilities  in order of preference: Int, con ,dex, cha, wis, str


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 16, 2007)

*Salix* the Treant
Salix is the guardian of his forest, the protector against those looking for firewood and building materials. But he failed. A group of villagers snuck in during the night and tied him down as they cut down his brothers and sisters for theit village. After a few days he loosed himslef and now ventures the land trying to find those who did this.

He'll be the Treant class from Savage Species for quite a while, then probably druid.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 16, 2007)

Trees are not female or male, they are both ^^ Just for the record.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 16, 2007)

I'll be officially closing the recruitment phase of the game this evening, when I get home from work. So, there are still a few hours left for someone to squeeze in a concept, if so desired.

After that..._the waiting!_


----------



## Sebastian O (May 16, 2007)

Alright, gang. Recruiting for this game is officially closed now, and I'll be getting to the task of choosing the players and characters. I may have the announcement up as early as tomorrow. Thank you all so much for all the great submissions!   

All submissions have been accounted for in the first post, so far as I know. If anyone sees that I have missed anything, please let me know.

Now...watch this space for the announcement!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 17, 2007)

The waiting! XD I hop to be chosen =P


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 17, 2007)

Voda Vosa-  You could be the ENTIRE party!


----------



## Tric (May 17, 2007)

Alright, it will be interesting to see how my concept does.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 17, 2007)

Im very polyphacetic   . But Vodam submited more than 7


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 17, 2007)

It will be like winning the lottery if my sorc gets chosen.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 17, 2007)

Good luck to everyone!

FYI to Sebastian O - I will be out of town starting tomorrow, and will be back Tuesday, so if on the off-chance I am chosen and I don't respond right away, that's why.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 17, 2007)

Luck to all


----------



## Sebastian O (May 17, 2007)

*Players Chosen!*

Okay All, here is the big announcement:

It was a tough decision, but here is the group I'm going to go with...


Goddess FallenAngel: Shala, Whisper Gnome Rogue
Rhun: 2-Handed fighting Psychic Warrior
s@squ@tch: Virashil, Female Elven Sorceress
Voadam: shifter variant Druid
FreeXenon: Targath Four-Steins, Dwarven Fighter (archer)
Insight: Reginald Darkington, Halfling Wizard

Again, thanks to everyone for your numerous and interesting ideas!

For those who have made it in, please go ahead and start working on the nuts and bolts of your character sheets. I will be putting up a Rogue's Gallery thread later on. Remember, stats are by a 32 point buy, max gold, max hit points.

Also, the Wizard's Amulet module makes the assumption that an arcane caster is the impetus for the party's formation, so I will need either Virashil or Reginald to play that role. There will be a little bit of extra background info provided for the character that forms the party,so...Insight or s@squ@tch, whichever of you wants to volunteer...that would be great.

Congrats, and thanks! Let's have a great game!   

-Sebastian


----------



## FreeXenon (May 17, 2007)

Rock'n! Thank you! 
We have quite the interesting group here!  

I should have my character up tomorrow.


----------



## Insight (May 17, 2007)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> Insight: Reginald Darkington, Halfling Wizard




Awesome!



> Also, the Wizard's Amulet module makes the assumption that an arcane caster is the impetus for the party's formation, so I will need either Virashil or Reginald to play that role. There will be a little bit of extra background info provided for the character that forms the party,so...Insight or s@squ@tch, whichever of you wants to volunteer...that would be great.




Reginald is an arcane caster, so I'd be happy to play party gathering cog.

BTW, I was thinking that there's a class called Artificer somewhere in a book I don't have, possibly one of the Eberron books.  Can anyone confirm or deny this, and if you have it, could you post something brief on the class so I can decide whether or not I want to use it?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 17, 2007)

*Profession for Fighters?*

*Sebastian O:* Would it be possible to put ranks into Profession (Miner) non-crossclass as a fighter. I am looking at putting 1 rank into it.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 17, 2007)

Insight: There is indeed an Artificer class, and I believe it is in the Eberron Campaign Setting book. I don't own that book, so I can't post the details. However, if one of your fellow players is willing and able to do so, it does seem like it would be right up Reginald's alley.

Reginald shall indeed be the lynchpin of the party's gathering. There is some material regarding this that I would like to send you. Would you mind if I sent it by e-mail?

FreeXenon: Sure, go ahead and make that a class skill, no problem. It's only fitting for a dwarf right?


----------



## FreeXenon (May 17, 2007)

That's very kind! Thank you! 

How about Know (arch and Eng) as well?   
I know its pushing it!


----------



## Sebastian O (May 17, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> That's very kind! Thank you!
> 
> How about Know (arch and Eng) as well?
> I know its pushing it!



I'll say yes to that too. It's not the sort of thing I see as abusable...and again, very in keeping with the character's race.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 17, 2007)

Well a fair compentence I think, thanks anyway


----------



## hero4hire (May 18, 2007)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> Goddess FallenAngel: Shala, Whisper Gnome Rogue
> Rhun: 2-Handed fighting Psychic Warrior
> s@squ@tch: Virashil, Female Elven Sorceress
> Voadam: shifter variant Druid
> ...




Darn.
Congrats to those who made it!  

Maybe I can convince my real life DM to buy some of those Modules. I hear so many good things about them.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 18, 2007)

Sweet. Thanks for the invite!

I'm more than willing to be the lynchpin for the party formation.


----------



## Insight (May 18, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Insight (May 18, 2007)

I found a website that gives the very basics of the Artificer, but doesn't explain how the class abilities work.  If someone with the ECS could just give me a quick run-down of the following:

Intelligence-based Infusions
Artisan Bonus
Item Creation
Craft Reserve

This looks like a good class to have until about 5th level, then it starts to become less useful.  I imagine what Reginald will do is multiclass between Artificer and Wizard, taking the Practiced Spellcaster feat at some point to help make up for the loss of spell progression.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2007)

Super sweet!


----------



## Sebastian O (May 18, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Sweet. Thanks for the invite!
> 
> I'm more than willing to be the lynchpin for the party formation.



I appreciate your willingness, s@squ@tch, but I think I'm going to go with Insight on this. First, because he responded first. But second, and more importantly, because the concept involves the PC's early days of being taught by a mentor...and that's something more appropos for a wizard than a sorceress in my opinion.

Anyway, welcome aboard!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 18, 2007)

Yay! I didn't think I'd make the cut.  

I'll post Shala after I get back from vacation!


----------



## Sebastian O (May 18, 2007)

Insight:

I just sent you an e-mail containing the information needed for Reginald's background. It's coming from this address:

sebastiano3107 at yahoo dot com.

Let me know if you have any problems or questions about it.

Also, I was thinking that you may be able to request your information about the Artificer class over on the Rules forum at this site. I've always found knowledgable people there who give quick answers. Just a thought!   

-Sebastian


----------



## Insight (May 18, 2007)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> Insight:
> 
> I just sent you an e-mail containing the information needed for Reginald's background. It's coming from this address:
> 
> ...




Good idea.  I'll give it a try.  EDIT: I found a WOTC page regarding the Artificer as well as the Wikipedia entry.  I believe I've got a decent handle on the Artificer, though I'm at a bit of a disadvantage as neither source has a list of the infusions Artificers can learn.  I'll wait to see if anyone responds to my thread in the Rules section.

I'll let you know when I've had a chance to look over the information in your email.  EDIT: Got your email, and I've read thru it.  Need to start on my character.  Once I have something ready to post, I'll include elements of the background you sent along.


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2007)

Woohoo! All right, I'm starting to think of race concepts then.

As a party niche I will be focused on two things, 1 healing. 2 melee combat.

We've got a gnome, dwarf, elf, and halfling, plus whatever Rhun's psychic warrior is.

Wizard, sorcerer, rogue, and fighter focused on archery leaves healing to me and front line melee to the psychic warrior, the shifting druid, and possibly the rogue.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 18, 2007)

Character posted in the Rogues Gallery Thread.

I will be able to melee as well. I will be going for the full plate bowman. My strength and dex are equal so I will be flexible. Of course, my preference and feat selection will better suit me to the Archery role.

As we adventure I will, of course, be looking for a much better bow as well as a sturdy shield and reach weapon of sorts.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I will be able to melee as well. I will be going for the full plate bowman. My strength and dex are equal so I will be flexible. Of course, my preference and feat selection will better suit me to the Archery role.





That is good, since my PC will be a mobile two-handed fighter, and stick with lighter armors. Hopefully his psychic powers will make him robust enough to stand on the front lines though. 


Also, aren't we only using 32 point buy? Your PC appears to be 38 point buy, unless I amm missing something. 


-


----------



## FreeXenon (May 18, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Also, aren't we only using 32 point buy? Your PC appears to be 38 point buy, unless I amm missing something. -




This is my first time with...  Oh crap. Your right.   
Wow. I was way off....

How about this:

16 10
16 10 
14 6
12 4
10 2
8 0


Str 	16 
Dex	16 
Cone 	16
Int 	12
Wis 	10
Chr	6

For some reason I was thinking that the 12's were worth 2 each.

I guess I am going to be a little more boorish than I thought I was going to be.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> For some reason I was thinking that the 12's were worth 2 each.




Personally, I like the way you think! 

But yeah, he looks accurate now.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 18, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Personally, I like the way you think!
> 
> But yeah, he looks accurate now.




ME too! 

Thanks for the check!


----------



## Sebastian O (May 18, 2007)

FreeXenon, 

I'm looking over Targath's sheet, and have a couple of questions and corrections...

First, I'm not sure about how you've assigned his 12 skill points. It looks like 4 in Knowledge (Arch & Eng), 4 in Craft (Stonemason), and 2 in Prof (Miner), but that only makes for 10 of 12 accounted for. Did you want to assign the other points to Intimidate or Search? It's not really clear on the sheet.

Also, the Profession Miner modifier should be WIS not INT, I believe.

Also, I believe Targath's WILL save should be +0.

That's all for now, but I haven't carefully looked over the equipment yet.

Thanks also to Rhun for helping with the point buy. The ability scores do look fine now!   

-Sebastian


----------



## FreeXenon (May 18, 2007)

The 2 skill points are in Intimidation. I have clarified that a little bit more,

I have made the other corrections. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sebastian O (May 18, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> The 2 skill points are in Intimidation. I have clarified that a little bit more,
> 
> I have made the other corrections.
> 
> Thanks!



FX, 

The skills look good now, thanks for that!

Unfortunately, the total WILL save still says 1 instead of 0, I'm sure that's just an oversight.

The only other thing I question about the sheet is that it looks like you did not purchase any arrows for Targath's longbow. Otherwise, he looks good.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 18, 2007)

No Arrows! Now isn't that silly. 

All fixed.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 18, 2007)

Who needs arrows???

I just posted my character sheet.  Let me know if there are any things that need fixin'.

Also, what setting is this?  I didn't know which pantheon to pick from for a diety. (no that a sorceress needs one, but you know...   )


----------



## FreeXenon (May 18, 2007)

*We don't need no stinking arrows!*

I did, being the archer and all.
In the process of creating my character I seemed to have forgotten to purchase some. 
Silly, isn't it.


----------



## Insight (May 18, 2007)

Reginald is pretty much going to be a support character for several of the others...

He can be the backup for Shala for the purposes of opening locks, trapfinding, and disabling traps.

He can temporarily enchant weapons to give the fighters bonuses to hit and damage (and other properties)

He can create scrolls (and eventually potions and other stuff) for the use of the spellcasters, and can also use wands and such.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 18, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Who needs arrows???
> 
> I just posted my character sheet.  Let me know if there are any things that need fixin'.
> 
> Also, what setting is this?  I didn't know which pantheon to pick from for a diety. (no that a sorceress needs one, but you know...   )



Well, over on the Necromancer Games web page, there is a free downloadable document that details a few gods....

Thyr, God of Law and Justice (LG)
Muir, Goddess of Virtue and Paladinhood (LG)
Freya, Goddess of Love and Fertility (NG)
Arden, God of the Sun (NG)

Those are the good ones...there are some evil ones too, but you don't one of those, do you?   

If nothing there catches your fancy, you could certainly make up your own...


----------



## Insight (May 18, 2007)

DM, I have no idea how much gold the Artificer starts with.  Do you (or anyone else) know, or do you want to just give me a starting amount?

EDIT: Also, Reginald is an alchemist.  What's the chance that he's had access to an alchemy lab (prior to the adventure, obviously)?


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2007)

For the artificer check out http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/index.php the base classes has the artificer and the spells section has artificer infusions.


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2007)

Druid spells known
1 cure light wounds, magic fang, summon nature's ally I
0 cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, read magic


----------



## Insight (May 18, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> For the artificer check out http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/index.php the base classes has the artificer and the spells section has artificer infusions.




Luckily, I already knew about Crystal Keep   

I had a chance to check out the ECS at my local game store, but I forgot to check to see how much gold they start with


----------



## Sebastian O (May 18, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> DM, I have no idea how much gold the Artificer starts with.  Do you (or anyone else) know, or do you want to just give me a starting amount?



I'm not sure what the amount is supposed to be, but I'd be fine calling it the same as a wizard or sorcerer starts with.



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> EDIT: Also, Reginald is an alchemist.  What's the chance that he's had access to an alchemy lab (prior to the adventure, obviously)?



Well, he needs to have studied under a mentor, as we've established in the b/g material...so, there would be access right there.


----------



## Insight (May 18, 2007)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what the amount is supposed to be, but I'd be fine calling it the same as a wizard or sorcerer starts with.




Well, the only problem with that is that Artificers are able to use armor, shields, and a wider range of weapons than wizards and sorcerers, plus they have to craft stuff.  How about Rogue or Cleric?   




> Well, he needs to have studied under a mentor, as we've established in the b/g material...so, there would be access right there.




Excellent... do you mind if I have made stuff already for cost?  I promise I won't overdo it.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 18, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Well, the only problem with that is that Artificers are able to use armor, shields, and a wider range of weapons than wizards and sorcerers, plus they have to craft stuff.  How about Rogue or Cleric?



Okay, let's go with cleric's starting gold, then.




			
				Insight said:
			
		

> Excellent... do you mind if I have made stuff already for cost?  I promise I won't overdo it.



Okay, within reason.


----------



## Insight (May 19, 2007)

Reginald Darkington, for all intents and purposes, is done.  Everyone, please read the end of the "Background in Brief" section on my character to learn more about what we're doing and how we got together.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 19, 2007)

I just wanted to echo Insight's statement about the background he has written up on his char. sheet in the RG. Please build off of that for your own character's b/g. If you want to work together to establish a prior relationship with Reginald, that's fine. Or, you could just have met in response to his call for adventurers to accompany him on his trip to Fairhill and the keep.

EDIT: I'll be looking carefully over the nuts and bolts of the character sheets for Reginald and Virashil sometime this weekend.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 20, 2007)

Insight,

It looks like you short-changed yourself on the point buy for Reginald's stats.

Remember, these are the values for the point buy

8 is free
9 costs 1 pt
10 costs 2 pts
11 costs 3 pts
12 costs 4 pts
13 costs 5 pts
14 costs 6 pts
15 costs 8 pts
16 costs 10 pts
17 costs 13 pts
18 costs 16 pts

It appears that you overpaid for your 15 and 16. I'll wait for you to revisit these numbers before I review more of Reginald's sheet.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 20, 2007)

s@squ@tch:

Can you add some information about the Draconic Heritage feat to Virashil's character sheet, since it is not in the SRD? What benefit does it confer?

Thanks!


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 20, 2007)

No problem.  I'll put it in.  Here it is from Crystalkeep:

Draconic Heritage
[Draconic]
(Complete Arcane p77)
Sorcerer level 1st Choose one of the following types of Dragons.
1. Gain the listed skill as an in-class skill.
2. You receive a +1 bonus per Draconic feat on save vs. Sleep, Paralysis, & spells of the listed Energy Type.
Dragon Energy Type Skill  
Silver      Cold      Disguise


----------



## Insight (May 20, 2007)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> Insight,
> 
> It looks like you short-changed yourself on the point buy for Reginald's stats.
> 
> ...




Great, thanks.  I was doing the ability scores at work, where I don't have access to the books, and was trying to do the point buy from memory.  Obviously, memory didn't serve me correctly there  

Changed the 15 to a 16 and the 16 to a 17, and also moved some skill pts around to better reflect Reg's background.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 21, 2007)

s@squ@tch:

Thanks for posting the info for the Draconic Heritage feat. I've gone over the rest of the sheet for Virashil, and I see a few more discrepancies. Once these points are addressed, she will be done...

Spells per day should be: 5/4 (includes one extra 1st level spell for high CHA) 

Number of spells Known should be: 4/2 

Tumble should be +4 total, because it's a cross-class skill.

Thanks!


----------



## Voadam (May 21, 2007)

Sebastian,

Is the dover race from Oathbound's Wildwood OK?

[sblock]Dover
Dovers are noble, bipedal canines with a profound
love of nature. Most dovers instinctively
gravitate toward the primeval forests and jungles
of Wildwood where they comprise the largest
percentage of the domain’s humanoid population,
whereas the minority settles in the tamer
woodlands of Anvil or the cosmopolitan centers of
Penance. Many humanoids believe that they are an
intelligent offshoot of the common wolf or an
evolved form of werewolf based upon their lupine
facial features and their highly sociable nature.
Dovers are a unique synthesis of humanoid and
canine physiology. Dovers walk upright, and they
have opposable thumbs; however the remainder of
their anatomy is distinctly canine. A thick layer
of fur, usually brown or black in color, covers
their entire body including their stubby,
seemingly vestigial tail. In contrast to their
delicately structured hands and dexterous digits,
the dovers’ feet are very similar to a wolf’s paw.
These distinctly different appendages enable them
to enjoy the benefits attributable to both
species, allowing the dover to grasp and
manipulate objects with his humanoid hands while
his nimble paws grant him added traction and speed
when moving through wilderness areas. The typical
dover reaches a height of 5 ½ feet and weighs
around 140 pounds.

Racial Traits:
• Dovers are Medium creatures; therefore their
attack rolls and AC are unaffected by their size.
Their base speed is 30 ft.
• Dovers are humanoids (canine).
• +4 racial bonus to Listen checks
• The dover’s bite delivers 1d6 points of damage
and is considered a natural weapon.
• Dovers are born ambidextrous; therefore they
automatically start their careers with the
Two-Weapon Fighting feat even if they do not meet
the feat’s prerequisites.
• Scent
• Dovers reach middle age at 32, old age at 48 and
venerable at 64.
• Automatic Languages: Canine; Bonus Languages:
select from Common, Draconic, Druidic, Elven,
Feline, Green, Gnoll, and Sylvan.
• Favored Class: Ranger
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2007)

FYI Sebastian...

I'm still working on my PC. But he should be ready in the next couple of days. Having a hard time picking feats.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 21, 2007)

> Spells per day should be: 5/4 (includes one extra 1st level spell for high CHA)
> 
> Number of spells Known should be: 4/2
> 
> Tumble should be +4 total, because it's a cross-class skill.




Thanks -- For some reason, I thought I was a 2nd level Sorc already with a level of rogue!

All fixed now.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 22, 2007)

Voadam,

Necromancer's modules tend to take a more old-school approach to their world, meaning adventurers are usually of the traditional 'Tolkein Fellowship' variety. So, your dover is virtually guaranteed to not meet any others of his kind over the course of the adventure...indeed, it is most likely that most of the NPCs he would meet would find him to be a very strange and singular creature.

Having said that, if you are okay with role-playing the character as a bit of a 'fish out of water', so to speak, I have no problem with you using that race.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 22, 2007)

I have posted the first draft of Shala up in the RG... 

Still need to:
~ Add equipment yet (and adjust AC and weapon values to the sheet).
~ Read Insight's character background and modify my background to fit.

I'll try to get to those two things tonight.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 22, 2007)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I have posted the first draft of Shala up in the RG...
> 
> Still need to:
> ~ Add equipment yet (and adjust AC and weapon values to the sheet).
> ...



Sounds great! Hope you had a good trip, GFA!


----------



## Voadam (May 22, 2007)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> Voadam,
> 
> Necromancer's modules tend to take a more old-school approach to their world, meaning adventurers are usually of the traditional 'Tolkein Fellowship' variety. So, your dover is virtually guaranteed to not meet any others of his kind over the course of the adventure...indeed, it is most likely that most of the NPCs he would meet would find him to be a very strange and singular creature.
> 
> Having said that, if you are okay with role-playing the character as a bit of a 'fish out of water', so to speak, I have no problem with you using that race.




That's fine, if you are comfortable with the race both flavor wise and mechanics then I'm fine playing the exotic. Having left his Wildwood dover bretheren over his past he wandered and then went where the druids sent him. Originally only having known elves in the woods, he now finds the many human outposts' drinking establishments to his liking and has learned the common tongue.

For background starting and plot hooks[sblock]Being the hard drinker he is he could be in the tavern and notice the travel offer then tip off the older druid about the trip. The older druid decides to join and orders me to join the group as well. Or let me know if this druid is not connected to my circle and I don't know him.[/sblock]


----------



## Sebastian O (May 22, 2007)

Voadam,

I think actually that the 'old druid' referred to in Insight's b/g was meant to refer to your PC. Perhaps he should change it to 'odd druid'?


----------



## Insight (May 22, 2007)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> Voadam,
> 
> I think actually that the 'old druid' referred to in Insight's b/g was meant to refer to your PC. Perhaps he should change it to 'odd druid'?




[sblock=Sebastian]The old druid in my background was from what you emailed me.  Did you intend that to be an NPC, or another player?  I assumed it was an NPC.[/sblock]


----------



## Sebastian O (May 22, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock=Sebastian]The old druid in my background was from what you emailed me.  Did you intend that to be an NPC, or another player?  I assumed it was an NPC.[/sblock]



[sblock=Insight]Actually, I modified that a bit from the module...the module assumes the party has a cleric (which ours does not), and so that is the PC (yes, not an NPC) that is referred to in that statement. 

I guess I'm to blame for the 'old druid' reference, then.   

I'm not sure now how that got in there....anyway, that was intended to refer to a PC, but it doesn't have to be so. We could scrap that angle entirely, and have Voadam's druid join up the same way as the other PCs, without the 'divine impulse' angle. I'll see what Voadam wants to do.[/sblock]


----------



## Sebastian O (May 22, 2007)

Voadam,

The 'old druid' referred to in Insight's b/g was intended to refer to a PC...in the absence of a cleric, I nominated your druid to serve that role. The reference to said druid being 'old', well...that was just me screwing up.   

Anywho, there's nothing explicit in the plot of the module that requires a druid (or cleric) to join up with the party due to a 'disturbance in the force' or whatever you want to call it. You are welcome to pursue that angle or just have your druid join the party via similar means to the others (just seeing the notice in the Starving Stirge tavern, etc.)...however you want to handle it will be fine.

Sorry for the mixup.


----------



## Voadam (May 22, 2007)

Sebastian,

For plot purposes [sblock]I'm happy to be an agent of a druid circle occassionally tasked with hunting down unnatural fiendish and undead threats but who seeks out mood alterants and danger on his own time. This means I could be given missions or could hang out in bars and join up with something that sounds dangerous. I also know that with these early Necromancer Games modules there is a good shot of Orcus being an adversary plot element at some point. 

If there is reason for a druid circle to send an agent into this, then I'm happy to run with that, otherwise I'll just be the wild dogman with nature powers in the bar who is happy to dive in while in between cult hunting.

[/sblock]


----------



## Sebastian O (May 22, 2007)

[sblock=Voadam]
Your Orcus sniffer is right on the money....especially if we get far enuough into this thing to send y'all into Rappan Athuk....but anyway, there is cause for some higher-ups a druidic order to think that agents of Orcus might be involved in this thing....let's go with that for your dover's hook to get involved. Sounds fun![/sblock]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 22, 2007)

Oooh... look at all the secret notes. 

I almost feel a bit left out.


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2007)

I will be gone from 5/26 to 6/3 and expect to resume posting on Monday June 4.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 23, 2007)

Does anyone happen to have the starting money for a rogue available? I don't have access to my books at the moment, and I can't find starting cash in the SRD.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 23, 2007)

[sblock=GodlessFallenAngel]
I'm feeling left out of the loop as well.

And I don't have the starting gold for a rogue.

But I am 99% sure that it is less than 1000.

[/sblock]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 23, 2007)

[sblock=S@squ@tch]


> I'm feeling left out of the loop as well.




We can always keep sblocking back and forth and making them wonder what we're up to.  



> And I don't have the starting gold for a rogue.
> But I am 99% sure that it is less than 1000.




I'm pretty sure it is, too.  Maybe I'll just make a number up until I can get home and look at my books...

[/sblock]


----------



## Sebastian O (May 23, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I will be gone from 5/26 to 6/3 and expect to resume posting on Monday June 4.



No prob, thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 25, 2007)

Shala's done and posted. Take a look, let me know if I miscalculated something. 
I added a paragraph to her character history about seeing the notice that Insight's character Reginald posted for adventurers.

I did notice that this was in Reginald's backstory:


			
				Insight said:
			
		

> After weeding out the slackers and possible thieves



I hate to tell you, but you missed one.


----------



## Insight (May 25, 2007)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I hate to tell you, but you missed one.




Hey, you shoulda seen the guys I had to reject!


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2007)

My PC should be posted this weekend. Still just working on the final few pieces.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 25, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Hey, you shoulda seen the guys I had to reject!




That's a scary thought!


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 27, 2007)

So.....

How is the organization coming along, what are we waiting for before we being the adventure?


----------



## FreeXenon (May 27, 2007)

*Insight *- this is what I was thinking for how I was added to your crew; let me know what you think: 

[sblock]As the days wore thin of interviewing potential adventuring partners the prodigal halfling artificer, Reginald, was becoming weary of the process and the enthusiastic ineptitude that found itself before him. The tired halfling was leaving from the interview of a young human noble whose ceremonial blade bore more jewels than fighting metal. The young man carried the weapon confidently and surely, but still bore the precision and technique of a novice that even a non-practiced artificer, such as himself, could tell. The noble was quite dejected and severely disappointed at being denied a position and moped his way out while scuffing his feet. 

As Reginald was passing by his wanted poster he noticed a dwarf looking over the poster and mumbling to himself. The dwarf whips around seemingly in an attempt to walk away and stops abruptly as he notices you. 

The male dwarf's dingy red hair and beard contrast starkly with his bright jade-green eyes that sparkle full of experience and restlessness. He is wearing marbled grey and white spiked scale mail and carries a bow in his hand. His gear seems to be coated in a chalky dust or some sort of dusty soil and some pebbles, as if it has not been cleaned or dusted in a very long while: perhaps he has been digging underground or traveling through narrow tunnels of loose dirt, or has been standing really still for a long part of a human lifetime and has just decided to move from his statuesque state after having dust accumulate. 

The dwarf looks at you and pokes you rather strongly in the shoulder a few times as he says enthusiastically  "You fear not wee one. You stick with your Uncle Targath and I'll see ya though your little mission. I'll see ya when you are ready to leave." 

In the wake of his rather invasive attention getting pokes are small dust filled eddies on the air and a lone pebble seems to fall from his pack somewhere, bouncing of the metal head of the miners pick that hangs from his pack, and then rolls onto the floor. Targath seems to not notice and winks at you. he turns around and then leaves humming an unknown song. [/sblock]

I think we are partially waiting for Voadam who will not be available until the 4rth.


----------



## Insight (May 27, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Insight *- this is what I was thinking for how I was added to your crew; let me know what you think:
> 
> [sblock]As the days wore thin of interviewing potential adventuring partners the prodigal halfling artificer, Reginald, was becoming weary of the process and the enthusiastic ineptitude that found itself before him. The tired halfling was leaving from the interview of a young human noble whose ceremonial blade bore more jewels than fighting metal. The young man carried the weapon confidently and surely, but still bore the precision and technique of a novice that even a non-practiced artificer, such as himself, could tell. The noble was quite dejected and severely disappointed at being denied a position and moped his way out while scuffing his feet.
> 
> ...




That's fine.  Don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 29, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> So.....
> 
> How is the organization coming along, what are we waiting for before we being the adventure?




I can't speak for the DM, of course, but I think that we are waiting for the last few characters to be posted, and possibly (as FreeXenon mentioned) waiting for Voadam to return....


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2007)

Yeah, I've slacked on getting my PC posted...but he will be there soon. I figured there was no rush since we are waiting for Voadam as well.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 30, 2007)

No problem, just wanted to get up to speed on the situation.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 5, 2007)

So... Voadam should be back shortly... still there, DM?


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm a little nervous and twitchy too. I am looking forward to this. 

We have quite the interesting cast of characters.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2007)

My PC is mostly done, and posted up in the RG. Just need one more feat. Errr!!! 


-


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 5, 2007)

What a terrible problem to have --- to have to pick _ANOTHER_ feat!

Oh the humanity!   

Is our DM still around?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2007)

He hasn't been on for a few days...perhaps RL is keeping him busy.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm back and will try and finish up tonight.

I read over some spells in Spell Compendium and switched from cure light wounds to lesser vigor. Less useful in the middle of combat, but more healing overall.

How much gold does a druid get?


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 5, 2007)

If you are finding feat picking to be difficult and do not want to deal with it, you can just give it to me and I will handle it.


----------



## Insight (Jun 5, 2007)

GM hasn't posted anything in this thread for nearly 2 weeks.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> GM hasn't posted anything in this thread for nearly 2 weeks.




That is a good point, too.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 5, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> GM hasn't posted anything in this thread for nearly 2 weeks.



 I'm hoping that RL was just keeping him busy... and that it would release its hold on him now, allowing him to rejoin us.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 5, 2007)

I just hope he hasn't forgotten or given up on this -- as we are so close to being able to start....   :\


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2007)

Mostly finished Cyr Morgant, dover druid who engages in high risk behaviours.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> engages in high risk behaviours.





I think all of your PCs exhibit this particular behavior.


----------



## Insight (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm thinking that if we don't see a post from the GM by the end of the week, this game is probably dead.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 6, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I think all of your PCs exhibit this particular behavior.




Don't most PCs in general do this? Isn't it called adventuring?  




			
				Insight said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that if we don't see a post from the GM by the end of the week, this game is probably dead.




I hope not... it looks like he logged on yesterday, so maybe there's still hope.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 6, 2007)

I hope that he hasn't given up on this game yet....


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I think all of your PCs exhibit this particular behavior.




After the games we've been through together how could you say that? 

Oh yeah, jumping out of windows to chase down an assassin alone with nothing but a spear and night clothes after using all my combat spells, charging a formation of hobgoblins with a bunch of arrows sticking out of me and the rest of the party left far behind, charging an ogre as a 1st level fighter, charging a troll as a second level fighter after he rended me down to 2 hp, climbing up a roper's strand tentacle to punch it in the face, playing a beguiler in a game where the majority of opponents are mindless vermin, undead, and constructs but still trying to bluff intelligent undead, reading a dark tome to the end after suffering sanity effects from reading part of it. I guess there have been a few examples.


----------



## Insight (Jun 6, 2007)

We've got people checking this thread several times a day.  It'd be a shame to waste that interest in a game that might go by the wayside.  Maybe we can salvage something after all.  Stay tuned.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 7, 2007)

I noticed that his other game that actually begun has been abandoned, which is not a good sign.

We may need a substitute GM who has this module, though.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, jumping out of windows to chase down an assassin alone with nothing but a spear and night clothes after using all my combat spells, charging a formation of hobgoblins with a bunch of arrows sticking out of me and the rest of the party left far behind, charging an ogre as a 1st level fighter, charging a troll as a second level fighter after he rended me down to 2 hp, climbing up a roper's strand tentacle to punch it in the face, playing a beguiler in a game where the majority of opponents are mindless vermin, undead, and constructs but still trying to bluff intelligent undead, reading a dark tome to the end after suffering sanity effects from reading part of it. I guess there have been a few examples.





Well, I'm glad I wasn't just imagining it!


----------



## Insight (Jun 8, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I noticed that his other game that actually begun has been abandoned, which is not a good sign.
> 
> We may need a substitute GM who has this module, though.




Or just play something else.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 8, 2007)

True, we could play something else, but I had wanted to try out playing a sorcerer with draconic heritage over a long story arc (i.e. advancing as far as possible).  

I had thought I had found that game, since Sebastian had hinted towards following up with the other modules in the series afterwards....

Oh, woe is us.


----------



## Insight (Jun 12, 2007)

*"Ashes to ashes... dust to dust..."*

Well folks, this looks like yet another game that's died before it ever got going.  I've seen way too many of these in my three or four years on this board.  And to be honest, I've started a game that died due to a change in my available hours, so I'll not be the first to throw the figurative stone.

However, we have several interested players, just no DM.  I don't own this module, or I would offer to run it (well, there are other factors making me reluctant to run).  Is anyone else interested in taking this group and doing something with it, or should we just pronounce it dead and move on?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 12, 2007)

Well, this module (The Wizard's Amulet) is actually a free download from Necromaner Game's website. It's not very long, and is primarily just a prequel to the module Crucible of Freya, which I own. I just don't have the time to run it right now. If I were to provide someone with the module, would they be willing, and more importantly, have the time, to run it?

I'm also not opposed to taking the group and doing something else, and I understand if we want to declare it dead and move on.


----------



## Insight (Jun 13, 2007)

Does anyone have an interest in keeping this going or starting a new thread for this adventure with these characters, or doing something else with players who are obviously interested in doing _something_?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2007)

I would love to run a game, but I simply don't have the time for another one right now. Hopefully someone will give it a whirl, though.


----------

